# Daily Scoring Exercise



## LeonRossMusic (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey all! I'm new here so thought I'd open up by sharing a concept I've been experimenting with recently.

The idea being, to score an abstract conceptual statement that defines a scene to a specified genre. For example, on one of the days, I would play with new colors and timbre concepts within a conversation scene and experiment in a way to flip/juxtapose the sonic cliche. This for me was a way to delve into levels of depth and ways of intellectually referencing.

I encourage everyone to try this concept and to attempt a completely different style every day. Experiment, innovate, push boundaries. It doesn't have to be a 6-10minute cue, it simply could be a minute but summarize your statement!

This is what I wrote throughout February


----------

